# TRT for Opiate Induced Hypogonadism - Log



## Icy110 (Oct 29, 2021)

For anyone who didn't see my intro post - I'm 27, married, high stress job, and recently hit the 1 year clean mark after a 5 year IV opiate addiction. I'm 6'2 240lbs - pretty fat right now but got serious about training recently so I'll be reporting on the differences I see in the gym and my body in the coming weeks.

Just got prescribed TRT yesterday by a functional medicine doc, scripts are going to be delivered today - I'm going to start a log for anyone interested in my experience specific to Opiate Induced Androgen Deficiency (OPIAD), if this is the wrong place for this post I apologize, hopefully a mod moves it if needed.

*Here are my numbers:*

Total T: 5.3 nmol/L (7.6 - 31.4) - equal to 152ng/dL

Free T: 180 pmol/L (160 - 699)

SHBG: 7 nmol/L (12 - 60)

Albumin: 50 g/L (35 - 52)

TSH: 0.80 mIU/L (0.35 - 5.00)

Free T4: 19 pmol/L (11 - 23)

Free T3: 5.7pmol/L (3.4 - 5.9)

I have a lot more markers which I haven't posted here, if anyone's interested let me know and I'll update the post.

*Starting protocol:*

Test Cyp 120mg 1x/week IM

250IU HCG 3x/week SubQ (for fertility maintenance)

Doc recommended starting with 1 IM injection per week as he feels the bolus dose will help me get started but due to low SHBG has recommended splitting it anywhere from 2x/week to ED injections in the coming months. I was pretty impressed with him since I've heard of many people having issues with their docs regarding dosage frequency and such.

This doc also mentioned he doesn't treat based solely on numbers, he treats more on symptoms/feeling rather than only numbers - he has some targets in mind for my Total T and Free T and is starting with what he feels is the lowest effective dose for me since this will be a lifelong thing but he mentioned if I don't feel good at ex. 700 ng/dl and I do better at ex. 1100 ng/dl he has no problems pushing me higher (or lower for that matter).

EDIT: 

Symptoms:


Brain Fog
Anxiety (or lack of being forthcoming as I describe it)
Mood swings
Low libido
Decreased erection strength
No morning wood
Easily gain fat around midsection
Difficulty gaining strength
Difficulty increasing and maintaining muscle mass
Decreased scrotum size
Fatigue
Poor memory

That's it for now - I'll update once I've done my first injection.


----------



## Icy110 (Nov 1, 2021)

Did my first injection on Friday, nothing really to report - no PIP, not feeling any different as yet which is to be expected. Will update in a couple weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome man, there are quite a few people in recovery here, myself included. Make sure staying clean is your #1 priority and everything else will fall in place.


----------



## Icy110 (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks man, staying clean is definitely my #1 priority and it's been going great so far! *knock on wood* 

Question for those with experience: 

My doc mentioned for the 1st 3 months to inject 120mg once weekly then change to twice a week minimum (up to ED injections) - do I need to wait for the 1st 3 months to let the bolus doses do their thing or will I benefit just as much (or more) if I switch to twice weekly right away? The recommendation was given based on my low SHBG.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 1, 2021)

It won't make a huge difference, but 2x weekly is fine whenever. Injecting more often than that will not make a difference and most people it seems can't tell the difference between once or twice weekly injections of test cyp.

Twice a week will keep your hormone levels slightly more stable and I've heard some people say it helps them with acne and stuff.

Cypionate is such a long acting esther that it makes no sense to inject daily or eod.


----------



## Icy110 (Nov 6, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It won't make a huge difference, but 2x weekly is fine whenever. Injecting more often than that will not make a difference and most people it seems can't tell the difference between once or twice weekly injections of test cyp.
> 
> Twice a week will keep your hormone levels slightly more stable and I've heard some people say it helps them with acne and stuff.
> 
> Cypionate is such a long acting esther that it makes no sense to inject daily or eod.



Thanks for the response on this, I split my dose into 2 this week, still early to tell but I figure might as well start off on the right foot. I did some reading on Low SHBG which is where the more frequent injections idea came from, I’ll link to the forum post I was reading when I get to my computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icy110 (Nov 6, 2021)

Week 1 Update:

Everything seems to be going well, my first injection was last Friday, second was Tuesday (half dose) and third was Friday (half dose).

I feel like it’s starting to work it’s magic, woke up the past 3 days with morning wood so that’s definitely a good sign since it’s been years where that hasn’t been the case.

Not sure if the mood enhancement effects kicked in fully yet, I’m generally a pretty cheerful person and my mood has been better since I started training consistently so it could be a mix of things but I did feel pretty good this week.

Libido was high yesterday and today, I’m hoping it’ll continue to increase as time passes.

It’s still early so not much to report but so far so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDog10 (Nov 7, 2021)

I used to use gear on and off lightly from age 20 to around 30. I was never a huge or long doser. I always took PCT, and I never really noticed a drop in natural test levels. Once I got addicted to IV opiates for a few years and then recovered using suboxen, I feel like the opiates crashed my natural test levels worse than anything.  That's when I started having problems.  I'm now 40 and have been clean a few years, but my test levels have dropped dramatically.  I have started TRT with the gel and am going to shots soon, but my levels are around 200.  I'm not sure the measurement, the Dr just said that number.  It's all new to me, but my point is that I think the opiates did me more damage than gear.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Icy110 (Nov 12, 2021)

Week 2 Update:

Kept the split at 2x/week - injecting Tuesday & Friday morning

Morning wood almost everyday since last week

Libido is super high, balls are starting to hang lower

Mood effect is what I've felt the most - anxiety is gone, mood is stable throughout the day, been getting these bursts of feeling absolutely amazing, aggression is back to where it should be

Not much difference in strength yet but it's coming along, hoping the body composition changes come along with increased strength in the next few weeks.

I've been feeling like on the 3rd day after my dose I get tired halfway through the day whereas the other days I don't feel like that, could be that it's been a busy few weeks with my house getting renovated but not sure. 

I thought Test Cyp was a longer acting ester so it shouldn't be the case that I've eliminated enough to start feeling "low" - is that correct or am I misunderstanding? Could it be too low of a dose possibly? I'm not having any sides right now so I don't want to push up if I don't need to.


----------



## Icy110 (Nov 24, 2021)

Week 3 Update:

Everything is mostly the same, mood is great, libido is super high, feel like my mind is functioning even better, tons and tons of energy, etc. all the stuff I posted about previously. Didn’t feel the dip in energy on Day 3 after my injections this week so I’ll monitor to see how that goes. 

The biggest change I’ve noticed this week is my strength has gone up tremendously. 

I’m still not very strong compared to before my years of addiction but just a few weeks ago prior to TRT I could barely bench 65lbs for one set of 8 reps and that would exhaust me. Yesterday I benched 125lbs for five sets of 10 reps and still had lots of endurance and strength left for the rest of my workout and day, it was awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoelR314 (Dec 5, 2021)

I was on Oxy for about 1 year with MMA related injuries (and a kidney stone) and am still on Suboxone from that whole mess. I didn't even know about this OPIAD? Could be why I needed TRT? Good job staying clean. My Suboxone doctor said right now all the patients who say they are using Heroin or Oxy are all testing for Fentanyl instead.


----------



## Icy110 (Dec 8, 2021)

*Week 4 Update:*

This is a little bit late but saw some differences last week for sure.

Libido & Erection Quality are both down significantly - never had an issue with Erection Quality prior to TRT even when I had libido issues.

Haven't been waking up with morning wood as often

Nipples have been consistently hard

Strength & Energy are down

Got a blood test done for Prolactin & Estradiol at the end of Week 4, here are my numbers:

Prolactin: 30 ug/L (Normal Ref Range is under 18)

Estradiol: 186 pmol/L (Normal Ref Range is under 159)

Spoke to my TRT doc, he recommended the following:

Begin splitting Test dose to 3x/week - see if it helps
Get a blood test for Zinc (and other minerals + vitamins) - he mentioned males who work out and have frequent sex are usually low in Zinc, been having a lot of sex recently so it could definitely be that
Begin supplementing with 30mg Zinc/day for 2 weeks, then continue with 15mg Zinc + 2mg Copper as standard supplementation protocol going forward
We'll test Prolactin & Estradiol again in a couple weeks - the Zinc should bring it down, but if not he may put me on a small dose of AI every 3 days


----------



## Icy110 (Dec 8, 2021)

JoelR314 said:


> I was on Oxy for about 1 year with MMA related injuries (and a kidney stone) and am still on Suboxone from that whole mess. I didn't even know about this OPIAD? Could be why I needed TRT? Good job staying clean. My Suboxone doctor said right now all the patients who say they are using Heroin or Oxy are all testing for Fentanyl instead.


I believe it would be, I did all kinds of drugs when I was younger (except Opiates at that time) and even though I was a heavy user at points my blood tests all came out at high-normal ref range for Testosterone. 

After using opiates continuously for a couple years I took a hard turn for the worse - went from prescription Hydromorphone to IV Heroin to IV Fentanyl. Really screwed my body up in a number of ways.

Good luck getting off the Subs, you're on the right track buddy! I always felt better health-wise when taking Subs rather than other prescription opiates since it's only a partial agonist, hopefully you do too.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 9, 2021)

Just saw your post and congrats on a year sober and moving on into your next phase in life. I just recently got Clean myself and I’m  navigating  the road to recovery.

Gains you make and the feelings you get in the gym can be very addictive of course its the safer path. I have to make sure I don’t fall into those patterns of  addictive behavior and take some the aspects of this sport to far. More is not always going to be better.


----------



## JoelR314 (Dec 9, 2021)

Icy110 said:


> *Week 4 Update:*
> 
> This is a little bit late but saw some differences last week for sure.
> 
> ...


The question is what are your T levels? On 75mg weekly I felt literally nothing except the low T symptoms resolved. I had normal energy and sex drive. When I sometimes cycle my dose up to 300mg week I always get sore nipples and my sex drive will go high and then really low. All of this is a sign of too much conversion to Estrogen from taking more T than your body needs. The slower I taper up the less it happens but it still happens. So your body doesn't know what to do with all the testosterone and there is too much conversion. Your testosterone levels will provide the answer.


----------



## JoelR314 (Dec 9, 2021)

Icy110 said:


> I believe it would be, I did all kinds of drugs when I was younger (except Opiates at that time) and even though I was a heavy user at points my blood tests all came out at high-normal ref range for Testosterone.
> 
> After using opiates continuously for a couple years I took a hard turn for the worse - went from prescription Hydromorphone to IV Heroin to IV Fentanyl. Really screwed my body up in a number of ways.
> 
> Good luck getting off the Subs, you're on the right track buddy! I always felt better health-wise when taking Subs rather than other prescription opiates since it's only a partial agonist, hopefully you do too.


Suboxone has some annoying side effects but I generally feel fine. I'm looking forward to tapering off.
The WD are brutal, pure, intense agitation. Hopefully a long taper won't be too bad.


----------



## Icy110 (Dec 16, 2021)

JoelR314 said:


> The question is what are your T levels? On 75mg weekly I felt literally nothing except the low T symptoms resolved. I had normal energy and sex drive. When I sometimes cycle my dose up to 300mg week I always get sore nipples and my sex drive will go high and then really low. All of this is a sign of too much conversion to Estrogen from taking more T than your body needs. The slower I taper up the less it happens but it still happens. So your body doesn't know what to do with all the testosterone and there is too much conversion. Your testosterone levels will provide the answer.


I'm getting my T levels and all other hormones, vitamins, minerals, etc. checked this week - will update with the results.

Thanks to everyone for the support on getting/staying clean - wishing all of you success in your road to recovery!


----------



## Icy110 (Dec 16, 2021)

Week 5/6 Update:

Split my dosing regimen to 3x/week - 40mg per injection

Haven't started Zinc supplementation as I'm waiting to do a blood test before starting so I have a baseline number

Morning wood has come back

Erection Quality has slightly improved

Nipples are not always hard anymore, maybe 50% of the time instead of all the time

Libido is way up

Haven't been in the gym this week since I just got a tattoo and was advised not to work out. Going back to the gym tomorrow, will report back if there's any strength changes.

Energy & Clarity of Mind are better than the previous weeks

I think the HCG is starting to work, balls are hanging these days but loads aren't too much bigger


All these differences I felt from simply splitting my dose from 2x/week to 3x/week - I'd do ED injections since I know microdosing seems to be the way to go but honestly it's too much of a hassle.


----------



## ftf (Dec 16, 2021)

I like the idea of this log. I've got a friend that's been on meth for maybe 15 or 20 years, and I know from experience how difficult that drug is to recover from. I'm sure nutrition and hormonal support could ease the transition. I will be following.


----------



## Everose24 (Dec 26, 2021)

ftf said:


> I like the idea of this log. I've got a friend that's been on meth for maybe 15 or 20 years, and I know from experience how difficult that drug is to recover from. I'm sure nutrition and hormonal support could ease the transition. I will be following.


After spending close the 15 years on opiods I have almost 5 years clean time now.   When I started my TRT treatment it gave me a "2nd lease on life" after I got clean.    
I also think this community & seeing a potential log for this issue & support would be great for us folks in recovery


----------



## Icy110 (Jan 17, 2022)

Been a while since I updated here since Q4 was super busy at work - got bloods and some changes to report back with.

*Bloodwork Results (3 days after last injection):*

Total Testosterone: 21.1nmol/L (Ref 7.6 - 31.4) - 608ng/dL is the conversion

Free Testosterone: 788 pmol/L (Ref 160 - 699)

SHBG: 6nmol/L (Ref 12 - 60)

We didn't do estrogen again, the receptionist forgot to add it to the form but that's fine since I tested for it a couple weeks before this (posted above). 

I have other numbers like T3, T4, Hematocrit, etc. everything's perfectly in range but let me know if anyone wants me to post those numbers for reference.

*Change Log:*

Doc upped my dose from 120mg/week to 150mg/week & told me to switch to 2x/week injection from 3x/week

The 3x/week injection schedule didn't really make me feel any different on 120mg/week - I thought I was seeing some changes but I wasn't really after the first week or so

2x/week on 150mg/week made ALL the difference

Strength gains are back

Motivation improved and has stayed up

Energy levels skyrocketed

Libido skyrocketed

Erection Quality is 10/10 again

Morning wood every morning

Mind is super clear

Starting to see body composition changes, less fat on the love handles and chest especially

I'm down another 6lbs from my last post but I've put on a ton of muscle, people are starting to comment on "how much weight I've lost" when I haven't really lost all that much since they last saw me, it's more because my body composition is changing

For context here when I was using pain meds (which started in the first place because I fractured a vertebrae, had 5 slipped discs and a few other issues) I was not moving at all and taking pain meds all day as my doctor recommended at the time. I had lost so much muscle that I couldn't open my fridge door with my own strength (I'm 6'2 238lbs so I'm not a small guy) - I had to literally hold the door and lean back so my body weight would open it.
I've seen massive strength gains since I started TRT but the big thing for me is putting on and keeping muscle, because I had lost so much muscle I'm putting on lots of muscle very easily - to the point where my body fat scale's app asked if I was a different person because of the big change in increased LBM from the last time I weighed myself (a few weeks prior) 
This in my opinion is a HUGE benefit for recovering addicts as we tend to be very sedentary when in the throes of addiction 

HCG has been doing it's thing, I think it needs a bit more time for me to realize all of the benefits but I've noticed my balls are back to full size like 60% of the time. Load size hasn't increased as yet and not sure about fertility but I was fertile when I started so I'm assuming it's preserved it - I'll find out if/when the missus gets knocked up I guess


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 18, 2022)

Good shit bro,  one I started working out after getting clean & starting TRT I saw even more positive results.     Mind, body & soul 💪🙌


----------



## Icy110 (Jan 18, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> After spending close the 15 years on opiods I have almost 5 years clean time now.   When I started my TRT treatment it gave me a "2nd lease on life" after I got clean.
> I also think this community & seeing a potential log for this issue & support would be great for us folks in recovery


This is exactly how I feel, good way to put it - a second lease on life. I feel like in the last 2 months of being on TRT I've progressed more in every aspect of life than I have in the previous year - it's given me the energy to do what I've been wanting to do all this time. It's been a life changer for me.


----------



## Icy110 (Oct 21, 2022)

It's been a while since I posted an update but I'm coming up on the 1 year mark so I thought I'd add to the log.

*1 Year Update:

Most Recent Bloodwork Results (Sept 2022):*

Total Testosterone: 33.6nmol/L (Ref 7.6 - 31.4) - 969ng/dL is the conversion

Free Testosterone: 1336pmol/L (Ref 160 - 699)

SHBG: 7nmol/L (Ref 12 - 60)

E2 was on the bloodtest form but the lab didn't process it, so not sure where it's at.

*Change Log:*

Dose increased from 150mg/week to 175mg/week
Back to 3x/week injection frequency
Added Anastrozole 0.5mg E4D
Dropped HCG (wife got pregnant)
Added Cialis 2.5mg daily for minor ED
Strength is way up & Lean mass gains have been incredible since I started an AI in July

Libido has settled from what it was when I first started but it's at a good level for me

Mental benefits are continuing to last and are becoming stronger I feel - more confidence, clarity of mind, energy, motivation, etc. and less anxiety

*Overall Experience:*

I'd say as someone with OPIAD, getting on TRT was one of, if not the best decision I've made in the past few years.

My first year out of rehab was pretty rough and I felt terrible most of the time (after the initial honeymoon phase) - I wasn't progressing at work, with my physique or in my relationships as much as I would have liked.

In the last year since starting TRT, I can comfortably say I've accomplished more in these 12 months than I have in the previous 3 years. I've taken my business to another level because I have the energy and clarity to plan and execute on what I want, and my stamina for any type of work has increased massively which allows me crush whatever goals and tasks I set out for myself.

I've also seen an amazing physical transformation, at this time last year I was a bit of a fat blob due to years of bad nutrition and a sedentary lifestyle while I was in the throes of addiction. Although I'm still hovering at around the same weight (was eating 3,500 to 4K calories a day to bulk initially, then dropped down to 2,300 calories recently to cut) my body composition has completely changed. I'm not a mass monster by any means nor am I shredded by any stretch of the imagination but it's gotten to the point where almost half of the people I meet (whether new or meeting again after a while) make a comment on my physique, how big I've gotten, squeeze my arms, etc. which is a pretty big change from last year where most of the comments I got were about how fat I was.

Lastly and possibly the biggest thing is the effect it's had on my personality and relationships - I didn't realize how much I was shying away from confrontation and not relaying my feelings because I was too exhausted to go through the conversation, which is NEVER how I was in the past. I now feel like I'm back to my "normal" self, I don't shy away from confrontation, I'm very up front and honest with people, I stand my ground more heavily (for better or worse sometimes) and overall just feel like I'm back to being the man I was and would have grown into had I not gone down the path of addiction.

All in all, TRT has been life changing for me and although I'm getting sick of poking myself 3 times a week, the benefits outweigh the cons by a mile. Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their knowledge and experience that helped me find the right TRT doc and dial in my protocol.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 21, 2022)

Icy110 said:


> For anyone who didn't see my intro post - I'm 27, married, high stress job, and recently hit the 1 year clean mark after a 5 year IV opiate addiction. I'm 6'2 240lbs - pretty fat right now but got serious about training recently so I'll be reporting on the differences I see in the gym and my body in the coming weeks.
> 
> Just got prescribed TRT yesterday by a functional medicine doc, scripts are going to be delivered today - I'm going to start a log for anyone interested in my experience specific to Opiate Induced Androgen Deficiency (OPIAD), if this is the wrong place for this post I apologize, hopefully a mod moves it if needed.
> 
> ...


I am going to give it to
You like this. 
And this is from someone in recovery for many years..

Years of addiction especially it does not heal it self automatically.
It will take another year for your body to start feeling normal again..

I don’t think your low test is from if drugs.

I could be wrong but I would like liteture to tell
Me
Different..

Belive it or not if you took a pole there would be a lot of people on here that are in recovery.

But no one has made a log like yours.

Something about getting clean and changing lifestyle to get healthy.

But what it really is a drug is a drug is a drug.

So we get clean and love the way we feel
We get into the gym and love the way we look.
Bingo addiction kicks in. The. The steriods.

Because are addict mind justifies it and we are off tho the races.

I’ve been clean from drugs for 7 years and I have never stopped using PED’s.

And if I wanted to stop totally I probtwould need
aA or NA to do it…

So buyer beware.

You are on test injections and ready to start a log about it..
???
What the fuck bro. You are setting yourself up for the addiction..

If not steroid addiction you are setting yourself up for in drug addiction againz

Are you smoking pit or drinking.because some that get clean from dope think that you can do the other because you did t have a prob with it.


And a in drug user with one year clean..
I apploutyou my freind I really do. But one year ain’t shit..

do you go to meetings? 
Do you have a sponsor ,? 
Have you been through the steps? 

Not trying to be harsh but just being honest . 
One addict to another..

So get off the site.

It’s is not a drug rehab NA site to Corrins pond with other in drug users.
It is a BB forum..

When you got shit figured out come back and we will welcome you with open arms. At least I will.

You are too new to sobriety to go in this direction..

Sorry I made this about recovery but I take it seriously. I almost ruined my family and my self.

Thank god I found the light and his helped me through it..
And yes I e been through the program and still go.
🤙🙏🙏✌️


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Nov 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I am going to give it to
> You like this.
> And this is from someone in recovery for many years..
> 
> ...


Did you write this hammered?


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Nov 2, 2022)

Icy110 said:


> For anyone who didn't see my intro post - I'm 27, married, high stress job, and recently hit the 1 year clean mark after a 5 year IV opiate addiction. I'm 6'2 240lbs - pretty fat right now but got serious about training recently so I'll be reporting on the differences I see in the gym and my body in the coming weeks.
> 
> Just got prescribed TRT yesterday by a functional medicine doc, scripts are going to be delivered today - I'm going to start a log for anyone interested in my experience specific to Opiate Induced Androgen Deficiency (OPIAD), if this is the wrong place for this post I apologize, hopefully a mod moves it if needed.
> 
> ...


Damn I need to get my bloodwork done.  Abused opioids for years and haven't been checked since.  Congrats on the sobriety.  At least all those years of banging dope got you handy with a needle.  First injection was probably a breeze.


----------



## GreenAmine (Nov 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I don’t think your low test is from if drugs.
> 
> I could be wrong but I would like liteture to tell
> Me
> Different



I'm not trying to be mean here, man, but you really should do some simple homework before spreading this kind of misinformation. Especially for someone in recovery from something as evil as opiates, this is a very important problem to address. Recovery will be MUCH easier if T levels are optimized.

This condition is well-established and accepted in the scientific community. A simple Google search would have enlightened you. These were the first 2 links:









						Opioid-induced androgen deficiency (OPIAD) - PubMed
					

Opioid therapy is one of the most effective forms of analgesia currently in use. In the past few decades, the use of opioids as a long-term treatment for chronic pain has increased dramatically. Accompanying this upsurge in the use of long-term opioid therapy has been an increase in the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Opioid-Induced Androgen Deficiency (OPIAD): Diagnosis, Management, and Literature Review - PubMed
					

Opioid-induced androgen deficiency (OPIAD) was initially recognized as a possible consequence of opioid use roughly four decades ago. Long-acting opioid use carries risks of addiction, tolerance, and systemic side effects including hypogonadotropic hypogonadism with consequent testosterone...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There are plenty more, but I've made my point.


----------



## Bridgestone (Nov 2, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I'm not trying to be mean here, man, but you really should do some simple homework before spreading this kind of misinformation. Especially for someone in recovery from something as evil as opiates, this is a very important problem to address. Recovery will be MUCH easier if T levels are optimized.
> 
> This condition is well-established and accepted in the scientific community. A simple Google search would have enlightened you. These were the first 2 links:
> 
> ...


Absolutely.  The dopamine release or at least, attenuation of the receptors (been too long to recall off top of head) can and usually does make a night and day difference (assuming one's already fucked their own dopamine with narcotics.)

I did this myself and after the initial 'test high' from a first cycle after years of opiate abuse, coming down to cruise was a walk in the park compared to trying to let my natural test bounce back MAYBE after a year.  Coming off for a break after that was even easier.  Almost felt like I was just adjusting physiologically to my 1st cycle vs combating withdrawals while trying to restore test to where it should be.

 My focus, drive and everything was there and finally realized what a fuxking waste (decades) I had putting that poison in my body for no appreciable or tangible benefit to me or others.

Could I have done it without starting test?  Sure.  But I'm stubborn and said enough was enough and that first pin was done without hesitation or regret.  It was time to get my shit together.  Not spending a year nursing my fuxking neurotransmitters before I was getting back in the gym.  But sure it can be done.  Having a family that needed me made it even more clear that this was the right choice and should have done it sooner.


----------



## GreenAmine (Nov 3, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> Absolutely.  The dopamine release or at least, attenuation of the receptors (been too long to recall off top of head) can and usually does make a night and day difference (assuming one's already fucked their own dopamine with narcotics.)
> 
> I did this myself and after the initial 'test high' from a first cycle after years of opiate abuse, coming down to cruise was a walk in the park compared to trying to let my natural test bounce back MAYBE after a year.  Coming off for a break after that was even easier.  Almost felt like I was just adjusting physiologically to my 1st cycle vs combating withdrawals while trying to restore test to where it should be.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see that you got your life in order. Chronic drug abuse plays hell on the endocrine system. I actually grew my own opium for years but I was careful to avoid dependence (I saved all of my addiction power for coke and alcohol haha). Even though I wasn't addicted to opium, there's not a doubt in my mind that it at least contributed to my need for TRT.

Optimization of hormones is a glaring hole in addiction treatment. I firmly believe that success rates would improve significantly if more doctors/counselors ensured that a recovering addict received treatment for fucked-up hormones.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Nov 3, 2022)

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Did you write this hammered?


Why would you say this fuck face..
Get the fuck outta her with you 54
Posts..

What the fuck do you know bout
Me..
Ok ok so opiates lower test
Levels. Not a dr so ok I misspoke. But I never said factually that dope lowers your test levels

I “Said I DONT THINK low test is from drugs but would like literature to show otherwise”
So it was presented. Great now I know different.

But what about addressing the other part of my impatiently incoherent post..
A I’ve drug user using a needle to inject testosterone.
His dr is a fucking retarted to prescribe this.
He should have given him test cream or pellets. 
Maybe years down the road test injections.
A man new to recovery should be weary of needle use.

. Now this goes for ol @jef”
Fuck yourself”


----------



## Badleroybrown (Nov 3, 2022)

@Icy110 
Thanks for the literature..
So opiates do lower test . Now I know..
But you didn’t comprehend the rest of my post… 
What about the fact you are a IV drug user on a needle again you didn’t sddress that in you mean post😂😂

Or anything else that was asked.
And boy did you school me..

You should go to a NA meeting and tell them you just got in t therapy @with a needle” and see what they say. So
And by the way.. I did not get sober from needles use.
I was a drinker and cocaine user.
Also I was on test way before I ever had a problem with drugs. It has been part of my life for a long time so this did not effect my recovery.

Tell you what.. have fun with your log..

Hope you get what you need ..

Sincerely 
Go Fuck Yourself.🤙🙏✌️


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 3, 2022)

So I’m confused,You said u are on 120 mg of cyp a.week,Than u said 1ml.?
If I’m wrong I’m wrong but never seen 120mg/ml. Cyp. Usually it’s 200mg/ml .
And with ur numbers 120 a week will not be
where u stay.
You will be moved up to 200mg a week.


----------

